# applying keywords in develop module?



## dtsantos (Apr 30, 2012)

I saw there is an old discussion about this, back at Lightroom 3.3

Is it still the same in 4? Can't apply keywords on Develop module?

Can't migrate to lightroom because of double trouble with that.

Thanks everyone


----------



## clee01l (Apr 30, 2012)

Dtsantos, welcome to the forum. The develop module is for only making adjustments to the image, not changes in the metadata.  This is really not a problem since you can quickly switch from the Library module to the Develop module and back with a couple of shortcut keys. 

I would like this option too, since I often think of keywords while in the develop part of my workflow.  However, what it thought at first was a PIA to switch back to the Library module I now consider just a mild inconvenience.

My workflow sequence consists of:

Cull unacceptable images
add keywords, Titles and Captions
apply image adjustments
cull additional images the do not meet my standards for quality
publish
There is always room to manoever. And the opportunity to back up in my workflow sequence.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 30, 2012)

*Insert my usual rant about modularity and UI Nazis here* 

(No sense in inflicting it on everybody, yet again  )


----------



## carson (Apr 30, 2012)

I agree I have a similar issue with nt being able to rename in the develop module, I often think of a god name while working on a photo and it's a pain to go back to the library module and brake my train of thought in the process.


----------



## erro (May 1, 2012)

D = Develop module
G = Grid mode, Library module

One key. Yes, a real trouble......


----------



## clee01l (May 1, 2012)

erro said:


> D = Develop module
> G = Grid mode, Library module
> 
> One key. Yes, a real trouble......


A PIA? No. An annoyance, yes. It probably would not be such an annoyance, except that no one has justified the Quick Develop panel in Library while there is no Quick Metadata panel in Develop.


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 1, 2012)

Robert, everyone tells me exactly that.  Try it 1800 times over to Library and 1800 times back during a single work session. 

(Here's where you tell me that I don't understand Lr, and my workflow is clearly defective, and besides the engineers have far more important things to work on, and yada, yada, yada)

 I say this all with a certain amount of humor.  In my personal opinion, Lr has represented the triumph of form over function since it was first conceived. We're still paying the price for all of those home-rolled user-interface elements, inserted because the standard OS APIs and UI elements weren't pretty enough.

Even now, in other venues, involving some highly sophisticated users, I'm reading discussions about the 'undiscoverability' of Lr user controls.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 1, 2012)

Sorry, Brad, I tend to think if you need to keep jumping back and forth..... You know where I'm going. At least, you have to hope it's trying to encourage people to work methodically rather than being an after-the-fact justification! But given there is the "form over function" nature, why should keywords be preferred in Develop rather than folders, or the rest of the Metadata panel? Maybe it's more realistic to ask for Ctrl K to work from anywhere?


----------



## clee01l (May 1, 2012)

johnbeardy said:


> ...why should keywords be preferred in Develop...?


Why should Quick Develop be included in the Library Panel if you are not going to include a Quick Metadata in Develop? It is inconsistencies like these that make LR frustrating at times.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 1, 2012)

Well, because QD's original purpose was for quick adjustments while you're in the pick / reject phase. I'm not sure many people use it in that way though.


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 1, 2012)

John, LOL, here we go again.

Let me put in another way. Give me crop/frame in Quick Develop, and my particular problem is solved. (And not that half-a$$ed centered crop that's already there.) 

It just frustrates the crap out of me that I can drag Photoshop palettes and tool boxes all over the place, and set up my workspace however I want it, but in Lr, I get whatever it is Phil Clevenger decides is good for me, and whatever they can browbeat Lua into providing. 

It's kind of a moot point for me anymore, I don't shoot a tenth of what I used to, since I un-retired myself and went back to one of my earlier careers. I'll leave the torch burning in Lee Jay's hands, he's the only one left that halfway agrees with me.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 1, 2012)

I did agree with him about something. Not sure what though - one of us must have been drinking.


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 1, 2012)

Yeah, there's a group I'd like to spend some time with over a Guinness or two, and ask "Ok, what's the real story behind this?"

Jerry Pournelle used to have a software category he called 'infuriatingly excellent'.  That's where I am half the time with Lr. So much brilliant work handcuffed by "we haven't really gotten to that yet"


----------

